# Leaving quietly can wipe your save data?



## Krissi2197 (Apr 19, 2020)

So I did a trade with someone yesterday and after the trade was finished I (the host) ended the session through the "-" button as I usually do. I never had any issues ending the session and forcing people out.

The person who traded with me (the visitor) informed me that doing this (or leaving quietly if you're a visitor) may cause the game to glitch to the point where your entire save data gets corrupted and deletes, forcing you to start over.

I didn't get to ask them where they got this information from, but they said it was a viral tweet in Japanese but I can't for the life of me find it... And even if I did I wouldn't be able to understand it well since I don't speak Japanese.

I know that leaving through the "-" option as a GUEST causes problems if somebody is in a menu, but has anyone heard of this completely wiping save files? If so, link the information. If this is true this is a very scary glitch that makes me nervous to even trade anything with people now.

EDIT: Courtesy of @Dormire , they found the source tweet!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250448459603177472
Here's a translation from them as well:

⚠ Warning! ⚠

"It is reported that there's a bug that potentially causes save data corruption caused by online communication inconsistencies.
This is caused by returning back to your island using the "-"/minus button during online play [for example].

Try to return to your island via Dodo Airlines as much as possible!"

Here are a few more reports from Japanese Twitter:



Spoiler






Dormire said:


> For those who doubt the credibility of the post (despite the traction the OP tweet) I suggest everyone to see "あつ森 セーブデータ バグ" for themselves. Yes, while there are unreadable tweets because it's JP, the red text should be an indicator.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255095875639992328
> ...





Dormire said:


> If any of you all still doubt it despite the proofs presented in the first page, here's a collected blog post.
> 
> https://note.com/atsumorifashion/n/n2885299d977d
> 
> ...


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 19, 2020)

bruh this game is has so many glitches it's mad
i prefer to use the airport to leave but i use the minus button alot to end sessions with my brother and sister, i'll need to get out that habit just incase


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 19, 2020)

I personally have never had this issue. There may be a possibility that doing the - when you are a host can inadvertently lose the information since your last save (as in when you were speaking to Wilbur and he's saved) but I've never heard of you losing your entire save data file.

I know that if you exit while the game is doing an auto-save could potentially corrupt your file. But I think that's it?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 19, 2020)

Opal♡ said:


> bruh this game is has so many glitches it's mad
> i prefer to use the airport to leave but i use the minus button alot to end sessions with my brother and sister, i'll need to get out that habit just incase


I feel that! I always like ending sessions with the "-" button because it's quicker and it closes my gates and prevents having to talk to Orville again... But now I can't even do that safely? 

And if this glitch is a thing, what happens if someone ELSE leaves quietly on your island? Does everyone get effected by it or is it just the person who's hitting the "-" button to leave/end the session?


----------



## Dormire (Apr 19, 2020)

This is ridiculous. I think if that were the case, there would be a very rare chance of it being caused by an error as it attempts to save. (i.e having a Resetti error as you leave the island. I think it's the most plausible way I can think of next to autosave potentially corrupting your data.)

All I know is, if you leave via "-" in a multisession (i.e 4 players in one island) everyone will be kicked off and lose progress. That's the extent that I've experienced and know of.

I'm always hanging around JP Twitter but never seen this viral tweet. Now I'm very curious. My trading partners' safety is my priority after all.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 19, 2020)

Well when I'm a guest and a host too I always end the session by pressing the "-" button , and nothing has ever happened to my game or to the other person's game.


----------



## MKInfinite (Apr 19, 2020)

I know that leaving with minus IF someone is in a menu results in that said person's game not saving, making them lose whatever items they had in their pockets, but I've never heard (or read) someone's save just imploding like that.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 19, 2020)

I don't know if this is true at all, there's absolute no results about this anywhere on the Internet and if there are, they're completely unrelated to this. 

I know that during online play, leaving in some cases causes 'rollbacks' to other players but it never causes save file damage.


----------



## BluePing (Apr 19, 2020)

I’ve been in and out of islands and so far I haven’t experienced this glitch or a glitch alike it’s but it may just be up to luck that. If you can’t find any evidence of it, it may just be a rumour or if it does happen it may be just really rare. Personally it wouldn’t surprise me though with all the glitches going round but I’ve been lucky enough to not yet experience any


----------



## oath2order (Apr 19, 2020)

LMAO that's insane. They force us through the three minute loading screen for new villagers and it still glitches?

I haven't had this happen yet.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 19, 2020)

Ah! Found the source tweet here:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250448459603177472

⚠ Warning! ⚠

"It is reported that there's a bug that potentially causes save data corruption caused by online communication inconsistencies.
This is caused by returning back to your island using the "-"/minus button during online play [for example].

Try to return to your island via Dodo Airlines as much as possible!"

Translated the text for the English speakers.

I think now it makes sense but I think this is frightening to think of...as an avid trader this makes me feel scared to conduct trades because I've experienced way too many Resetti errors and leaving via minus sign in multisessions (from visitors!) Ugh.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 19, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Ah! Found the source tweet here:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250448459603177472
> ...


Thank you for finding it!! I'll add it to the OP now.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 19, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Thank you for finding it!! I'll add it to the OP now.


No problem! I get around JP Twitter yet I can't believe I missed something so vital. I'm glad I could easily find it just by typing it in the search bar lol...


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 19, 2020)

I always leave through the airport because I didn't know using "-" was a thing, but wow, that's wild 0-0 Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Luxen (Apr 19, 2020)

MKInfinite said:


> I know that leaving with minus IF someone is in a menu results in that said person's game not saving, making them lose whatever items they had in their pockets, but I've never heard (or read) someone's save just imploding like that.


Didn't know that this was even a thing. I knew that it did interrupt whoever was in a menu or conversation once the timer ran out, but I just assumed that it would somehow save their progress from the point before said conversation/menu action took place.



Dormire said:


> This is ridiculous. I think if that were the case, there would be a very rare chance of it being caused by an error as it attempts to save. (i.e having a Resetti error as you leave the island. I think it's the most plausible way I can think of next to autosave potentially corrupting your data.)
> 
> All I know is, if you leave via "-" in a multisession (i.e 4 players in one island) everyone will be kicked off and lose progress. That's the extent that I've experienced and know of.
> 
> I'm always hanging around JP Twitter but never seen this viral tweet. Now I'm very curious. My trading partners' safety is my priority after all.


Is it when anyone leaves via "-" when nobody's doing anything or when the timer pops up and runs out if no one closes/ends their menu/conversation? I read something about the latter in another thread. It would be nice if the game made it obvious to everyone about the consequences of letting the timer end.


----------



## meo (Apr 19, 2020)

I had something similar with save data occur with a friend but I think it was tied to me having a window open preventing them from leaving multiple times.

Essentially:
Friend A and B came over to buy turnips. They both filled their bags.
Friend A was like haha I'm leaving in the middle of you doing xyz to friend B. But I have my phone up and kept it up while friend A tried to leave maybe 3 times to mess around?
Friend B finished doing whatever, I closed my phone, so 4th time Friend prompted to leave was allowed through...they go to their town and all the turnips weren't in their bag and the money they brought was there.

That's the only time I've seen it have an issue with the - button.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



Opal♡ said:


> bruh this game is has so many glitches it's mad


I honestly am surprised by the level of glitches that seem to occur. I did play New Leaf 9 months after it released and there didn't seem to be any glitches I encountered...but I guess Idk if when it first was if there was anything like this?
The annoying part is I feel like there's patches for glitches I didn't even know of (besides the balloon one <3) like whatever the flick glitch was?...but patches for glitches on villager moves seem to be so slow. I guess it's fair if they're truly struggling to find the cause but, man, is it frustrating. Honestly wonder every time I start up the game if it'll just be save data wiped and reset.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 19, 2020)

oh yikes that's not good. I only know about the if you leave quietly whatever you do in that island doesn't save. last night I was catalouging over 300+ at someone's island and someone who left quietly had to entirely do it again. But also being there I realized that everything I catalogged didn't all completely registered that I had to go again to catalog about 20+ items. I always use the - to leave quickly though. Sometimes OP ends for me which is totally fine but I know whoever hosts also expects me to leave. But it makes sense for those who leave via the airport when I'm hosting which I don't mind going to close the gates. It can be a hassle but if to be safe it can be nice to tell the host if they can end.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 19, 2020)

Luxen said:


> Is it when anyone leaves via "-" when nobody's doing anything or when the timer pops up and runs out if no one closes/ends their menu/conversation? I read something about the latter in another thread. It would be nice if the game made it obvious to everyone about the consequences of letting the timer end.



I think this happens in every multisession, timer or not because leaving an island with you as the only visitor, has no repercussions when leaving via "-" button (of course, unless you got Resetti'd as you were in the middle of saving/going back to your island.) 

The multiplayer goes haywire when there are several people because there's a lot of data to be stored and saved AND IF any of them Resetti'd it will probably bring down potentially everyone and risking a save corruption error. (Which is my theory anyways.)


----------



## ACCRT (Apr 19, 2020)

I might know why this happens.
Nintendo has problems with concurrency(multiplayer) saving in this game.

There is a slightly chance that when somebody leaves, your game is ocassionaly trying to save automatically.
So if "someone leaves quietly", which means:
1. in the "-" situation, someone is still opening the bag, in a dialog, listening to k.k. etc. for as long as 10 seconds (you can cancel at anytime
2. corrupt the internet (like just click the power button)
The game will try to rollback to the last known "good" saving instead of doing the saving progress.

Then there is a concurrency between rollback(multiplayer) and save(on your own side). Which means the game is trying to roll back your half-saved data (corruptied).

I do not know why nintendo do not do "all or nothing" to this problem (Not until the saving progress done does the game cover the save with new data), maybe they were not aware of this problem? The engineer should be the one to blame, since it might be the first time they do auto saving together with multiplayer rollback....


----------



## Dormire (Apr 19, 2020)

ACCRT said:


> I might know why this happens.
> Nintendo has problems with concurrency(multiplayer) saving in this game.
> 
> There is a slightly chance that when somebody leaves, your game is occasionally trying to save automatically.
> ...



Very good theory and possibly what's going on rn.
AND TO BE FRANK, WHY DIDN'T THEY ADD MANUAL SAVING + AUTOSAVING? IT'S BEST FOR MULTIPLAYER! I mean look at New Leaf? It's easy to do this to avoid having errors to this extent. Relying on autosaving alone is ridiculous. It makes me nervous and scared every time I enter a multisession (esp turnip runs? Ugh.)

Edit: Also, yay! My 1000th post!


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 19, 2020)

If this is true, this is honestly ridiculous. I'm so fed up of walking on eggshells with this game.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 19, 2020)

Ahri said:


> If this is true, this is honestly ridiculous. I'm so fed up of walking on eggshells with this game.


This is sadly, real. I searched the JP Twitter and there's a lot of cases (but not to the point it's alarming but still, enough to be "PSA'd".)
I never even considered this so it's probably why I didn't know but I'm quite terrified to enter multisessions now lol.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 19, 2020)

Dormire said:


> This is sadly, real. I searched the JP Twitter and there's a lot of cases (but not to the point it's alarming but still, enough to be "PSA'd".)
> I never even considered this so it's probably why I didn't know but I'm quite terrified to enter multisessions now lol.


Quite great that they make basically everything acquired by trading but it could potentially:

1. Glitch a plot until who knows when
2. Wipe your entire town.

You pick


----------



## crystalmilktea (Apr 19, 2020)

I play online a lot with my friends, and the only time we've had our progress rolled back is when

Player "Leaves quietly" - which means they disconnected/their internet went out
This includes
Switch goes to sleep from AFK
Joycon is disconnected


Player presses "-" and tries to leave, but another player keeps their window open and the timer runs out
I have not had problems with trading with the host pressing "-", or me pressing "-" when there is no one else in the island and the timer does not appear.

If the translation is specific to "someone has quietly left", then that makes sense because the internet disconnection means that the progress is rolled back to the last save (either the last visitor or last person to properly leave). You will know if your progress is rolled back because all players will be teleported to the airport!


----------



## Dormire (Apr 19, 2020)

Ahri said:


> Quite great that they make basically everything acquired by trading but it could potentially:
> 
> 1. Glitch a plot until who knows when
> 2. Wipe your entire town.
> ...



It's starting to show how little they playtested the multiplayer aspects and only focused on local play. It's just awful.


----------



## Krissi2197 (May 3, 2020)

In light of recent unfortunate events for some of the members on the forum, I'm bumping this because this glitch has NOT been fixed in patch 1.2. 

Please always leave through the airport if you're on an island with multiple people to prevent this from happening!


----------



## babi98 (May 3, 2020)

It's kind of insane how New Leaf had a much better and fluid online experience despite it being a much older game. Honestly so much of this could be avoided if New Horizons could save to a physical copy that can be backed up, much like in NL with a cartridge/SD card. Hopefully Nintendo addresses this in a way that doesn't blame the players, who aren't at fault here.


----------



## Bcat (May 3, 2020)

Oh crap that worries me! I do a ton of hosting for villager crafting/visitors and even though most people leave by the airport, a handful of people still do this. *sigh* just another thing to be paranoid about I guess


----------



## cloudmask (May 3, 2020)

now i'm worried about even hosting to let people come in and get villager DIYs....i've been in multiple sessions on someone else's island where the host specifically asked everyone to leave through the airport and someone would still leave through the minus button. it's always messed something up (villager stops crafting or we just get booted off completely) but some people just can't follow a simple instruction.....i love having people on my island so this really sucks.


----------



## Mezzanine (May 3, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Scem (May 3, 2020)

i think it just resets? earlier frobert as crafting an item and someone did the "-" then he wasnt crafting and we all got sent to the airport. but later on he started to craft the same thing?


----------



## Dormire (May 3, 2020)

Mezzanine said:


> This isn't 100% relevant to your post, but I heard timetravelling constantly (like when you're trying to get a villager out) out has a higher chance of corrupting a physical copy's save on a switch lite? I don't know where I read this but it has me kinda worried lol


That's strange. I TT like a brazen maniac and I have yet to encounter those issues. I didn't even get an "I've moved out." glitch or the disappearing lots one.

I think TT errors only applies to TTing backwards when a villager is umboxing or in the process of settling down, causing exterior glitch. I have yet to see it *CORRUPT* a save file. Only multiplayer interactions are proven to cause it.

Let's not spread rumors that would cause panic.


----------



## Mezzanine (May 3, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Dormire (May 3, 2020)

Mezzanine said:


> I would take what I said with a grain of salt, since it was just one person reporting it, but I wasn't sure. I've had the exterior glitch happen already and it had me paranoid


Yeah but people are now in a panic and closing down airports because of confirmed multiplayer play damaging files so it's a delicate situation right now and a TBT user also got their save wiped from multiplayer play just recently. (Reason why the thread got bumped in the first place.)

I did went to see and check if the JP community has any answers but Nintendo seem to be absolutely clueless about it.

Try not to TT back to the correct time if a villager recently unpacked. I suggest TTing two days manually before going back.

If you didn't TT and the exterior glitched at current AC build (1.2.0) then that would be an absolute mystery.


----------



## Mezzanine (May 3, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Adlehyde (May 3, 2020)

I, like many others here, have been feeling pretty fed up with the number of game-breaking glitches that has occurred with this one game. And it's certainly made me hesitant or even dissuaded me from doing some things in-game. I enjoy ACNH a lot, but these glitches have certainly dampened my view of it. I've been thinking of opening up a trade thread, but with this all going on, I'm not even sure if I want to do that many trades now.

Unfortunately I'm not entirely sure when they can look into this bug with the way the pandemic has been impacting Japan.


----------



## Dormire (May 3, 2020)

Mezzanine said:


> Okay, thanks for the advice


To reset the exterior, there's no other choice but to kick them out and reinvite them btw but it's a surefire way to solve it so don't worry! The exterior is mainly a visual glitch than game-breaking.


----------



## trashpedia (May 3, 2020)

Dormire said:


> That's strange. I TT like a brazen maniac and I have yet to encounter those issues. I didn't even get an "I've moved out." glitch or the disappearing lots one.
> 
> I think TT errors only applies to TTing backwards when a villager is umboxing or in the process of settling down, causing exterior glitch. I have yet to see it *CORRUPT* a save file. Only multiplayer interactions are proven to cause it.
> 
> Let's not spread rumors that would cause panic.



That is strange. I still got the exterior glitch on Raymond even I TT to the next day and the day after that to make sure he moved in safely just to make sure he wasn't glitchted. I got him from the campsite.

Also I rarely play mutliplayer so I'm not at too much risk but I was planning on opening my island up to the public once I was done with my island. I feel like Nintendo really needs to redo the whole multiplayer aspect because it's pretty bad imo, or they didn't test it very much. I don't think NL had a lengthy cutscene if I remembered.


----------



## Dormire (May 3, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> That is strange. I still got the exterior glitch on Raymond even I TT to the next day and the day after that to make sure he moved in safely just to make sure he wasn't glitchted. I got him from the campsite.


Thank you for replying! Was this before 1.2.0? or current?

The glitch is most common pre-1.2.0 but I'd like to know.

Also, this is just a visual glitch than game-breaking so its alright! It won't hurt your save. The way to fix it is to kick the villager and reinvite them back (tho, that is you have a trustworthy person to hold him/have a second switch)


----------



## trashpedia (May 3, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Thank you for replying! Was this before 1.2.0? or current?
> 
> The glitch is most common pre-1.2.0 but I'd like to know.
> 
> Also, this is just a visual glitch than game-breaking so its alright! It won't hurt your save. The way to fix it is to kick the villager and reinvite them back (tho, that is you have a trustworthy person to hold him/have a second switch)



You're welcome! ^-^

Looking back, I got him around April 24 or April 25, which is likely after the 1.2.0 update that was on April 22.  I wasn't aware that it was a bug for a while as I thought it was intentional.


----------



## Dormire (May 3, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> You're welcome! ^-^
> 
> Looking back, I got him around April 24 or April 25, which is likely after the 1.2.0 update that was on April 22.  I wasn't aware that it was a bug for a while as I thought it was intentional.


It's a minor bug that's for sure. Thankfully, not as bad as wiping save data at least. Though, the solution to correcting the exterior as of the moment is really reinviting them again. Some of the AC hacking community attempted to correct it manually (via hacking) but it's hard-coded to the game, meaning it can't be altered in any way. I'm sorry.


----------



## tajikey (May 3, 2020)

Didnt read all the comments, but leaving quietly via shutting down Switch, and leaving via the airport a la "-" aren't the same thing. Leaving quietly is bad, leaving via "-" is not.


----------



## Dormire (May 3, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Didnt read all the comments, but leaving quietly via shutting down Switch, and leaving via the airport a la "-" aren't the same thing. Leaving quietly is bad, leaving via "-" is not.


If you're the only islander in a host's island, sure. If you're with people besides you and the host, it has the tendency to force kick everyone out (possibly due to timeout.)


----------



## Adlehyde (May 3, 2020)

Dormire said:


> It's starting to show how little they playtested the multiplayer aspects and only focused on local play. It's just awful.


I know I'm replying to an old post but,

Does anyone know if this can also occur over a local session?


----------



## Dormire (May 3, 2020)

Adlehyde said:


> I know I'm replying to an old post but,
> 
> Does anyone know if this can also occur over a local session?


No reports of it happening, yet, that is. This save data wipe is prominent in online multiplayer.


----------



## Krissi2197 (May 3, 2020)

Scem said:


> i think it just resets? earlier frobert as crafting an item and someone did the "-" then he wasnt crafting and we all got sent to the airport. but later on he started to craft the same thing?


This is what's SUPPOSED to happen, but in rare occasions the entire save data corrupts.


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2020)

There'd be more information and reports of this if It was true


----------



## Dormire (May 3, 2020)

Zura said:


> There'd be more information and reports of this if It was true


The Japanese twitter was in a ruckus. It calmed down because everyone was alerted with the bug. Also, it's a very rare case. Doesn't happen often like the villager glitch BUT the fact it exists should warrant extreme caution and attention. If you want an ENG player's case, a TBT user recently got their save file wiped which bumped this thread back up. Also, my twitter thread has reported issues of it as well. (Not a lot but there were people who gave testimonies.)

This is more of a lack of documentation from ENG speakers' side than it being a fake.


----------



## Krissi2197 (May 3, 2020)

Zura said:


> There'd be more information and reports of this if It was true


Keep leaving through the "-" button then. I can't stop you.


----------



## Khaelis (May 3, 2020)

Zura said:


> There'd be more information and reports of this if It was true



You're right, there are not a lot of reports because it's an extremely 'rare' error. It needs A LOT of specific things going on for it to happen. The fact is it *can* happen, when it shouldn't.


----------



## sicklewillow (May 3, 2020)

I hope this resolves soon. Using the minus button is safeguard as well for those who are getting scammed. So far, I did this because I (stupidly) open my island to all my "friends" in my friend list even though I'm only inviting one and thinking that its just proper etiquette not to go to another person island without their permission. I was wrong.  Anyway to make long story short, the minus button is very essential safeguard to the online economy of the game. I do hope we have some more news soon. I don't want anyone to lose their islands.


----------



## Krissi2197 (May 3, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> I hope this resolves soon. Using the minus button is safeguard as well for those who are getting scammed. So far, I did this because I (stupidly) open my island to all my "friends" in my friend list even though I'm only inviting one and thinking that its just proper etiquette not to go to another person island without their permission. I was wrong.  Anyway to make long story short, the minus button is very essential safeguard to the online economy of the game. I do hope we have some more news soon. I don't want anyone to lose their islands.


Idk. The minus button doesn't really have any safety because any damage somebody does to your island when they're there, saves. The only way to truly erase everything someone has done is to cut your internet/put your switch in sleep mode so the game doesn't save.


----------



## sicklewillow (May 3, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> The minus button doesn't really have any safety because any damage somebody does to your island when they're there, saves.


Perhaps the correct term would be to one of the safety net when it comes to online trading. Doesn't using the minus button save your session unless they leave the island via the airport? Because when I did this, my friend who was getting some flowers from me doesn't have the set of flowers when I kicked her out of the session.

Unfortunately, I don't use online multiplayer often so I have to admit that I only follow some people's advice here. 

Edit: I must have confused the minus button with closing the game via the home screen. I get it now. I only just realized that the minus button is a shortcut for leaving the airport so it does save the session. Closing the game via the home screen is what I was talking about. I'm sorry my misinformation.


----------



## Adlehyde (May 3, 2020)

Zura said:


> There'd be more information and reports of this if It was true


While I know there was that one instance of a person lying about a fake glitch on Twitter for clout, this one is different as there are several documented instances of it happening, as pointed out above.

This is a pretty severe glitch, so I don't think we should respond with sass or grudges in regards to it.


----------



## Arrei (May 3, 2020)

Using minus causes quiet leaves if someone has a window or conversation open and they don't, or can't, close it before the timer countdown that appears in that scenario reaches zero. This is more likely to happen on public lobbies for stuff like DIYs or turnips.


----------



## Dormire (May 3, 2020)

For those who doubt the credibility of the post (despite the traction the OP tweet) I suggest everyone to see "あつ森 セーブデータ バグ" for themselves. Yes, while there are unreadable tweets because it's JP, the red text should be an indicator.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255095875639992328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256181648783052800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252265099366035456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255115987508006912
TBT Thread with this exact problem: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/what-happened.527831/

The reason why I'm putting this here is because *losing a heavily-invested save is nothing to take lightly about.* In some few tweets, this error occurred to some users twice or thrice now.

Being complacent just because of lack of documentation in ENG side is frightening. Let's all be careful and take caution in joining heavy-traffic islands. Always go home via DAL and not push too much if there's communication errors happening. If possible, I wish I could get this more traction (and apologize to the users whose tweets I pulled out of.)

I hope this helps people who are still having troubles or doubting this situation.





Krissi2197 said:


> snip



Sorry to bother you, Krissi but, if you could pin this or put these in the first page in spoilers, it would be helpful!


----------



## Khaelis (May 3, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Being complacent just because of lack of documentation in ENG side is frightening. Let's all be careful and take caution in joining heavy-traffic islands. Always go home via DAL and not push too much if there's communication errors happening. If possible, I wish I could get this more traction (and apologize to the users whose tweets I pulled out of.)



Perhaps we're just getting really lucky. We (Bell Tree Forums) DID start asking for airport leaves after this thread, so perhaps our caution has helped us reduce the amount of cases in English speaking countries.


----------



## Krissi2197 (May 3, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Sorry to bother you, Krissi but, if you could pin this or put these in the first page in spoilers, it would be helpful!


No worries! I edited it c: Not sure how to pin things but I added it to the first post.


----------



## Dormire (May 3, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Perhaps we're just getting really lucky. We (Bell Tree Forums) DID start asking for airport leaves after this thread, so perhaps out caution has helped us reduce the amount of cases in English speaking countries.


Yeah, that's a relief. I can't imagine the horror if one day you boot up your save only to be corrupted. The JP twitter experiencing it are feeling extremely let down to the point of quitting. It's sad to read the tweets. Some restarted their island twice only to get errors again. I wish there was a way to pinpoint this issue other than stay away from mass multiplayer sessions (i.e turnip runs).

Everyone is clueless about it (_EVEN THE JP NINTENDO REPS??_) and AC hacking community could only pitch in theories. This is really up to Nintendo's hands to fix this. The fact that it's rare makes it hard for it to be noticed by Nintendo too...


----------



## Khaelis (May 3, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Yeah, that's a relief. I can't imagine the horror if one day you boot up your save only to be corrupted. The JP twitter experiencing it are feeling extremely let down to the point of quitting. It's sad to read the tweets. Some restarted their island twice only to get errors again. I wish there was a way to pinpoint this issue other than stay away from mass multiplayer sessions (i.e turnip runs).
> 
> Everyone is clueless about it (_EVEN THE JP NINTENDO REPS??_) and AC hacking community could only pitch in theories. This is really up to Nintendo's hands to fix this. The fact that it's rare makes it hard for it to be noticed by Nintendo too...



The only thing I can think of is it being a read/write error caused when it rolls back to the previous save causing some sort of error. The community needs to get Nintendo to know about this error because while communities like this can enforce things that (hopefully) prevent it, it isn't something that everyone can do all the time.

For myself, my internet is not the most stable and it doesn't help I'm forced on a WiFi connection that likes to drop occasionally (Trust me, I've suffered far too many of Nintendo's "YOU DEFINITELY DID THAT ON PURPOSE!! TWO HOUR BAN!!" punishments...) and while I'm not entirely sure if a disconnection can cause it, what if it does? 

I really don't wanna be known as that guy who's cruddy Internet erased someone's save file.


----------



## Bcat (May 3, 2020)

Personally, I feel like this is a consequence of Nintendo rushing the game. It clearly wasn’t in a finished state when it was released and they probably didn’t do near enough playtesting with the multiplayer aspects.

This genuinely upsets me since online play has always been one the biggest aspects of the animal crossing experience, and one of my personal favorites. Nintendo clearly wants us to trade with others, considering how difficult it is to acquire foreign fruit on your own, and how they limit the colors of certain furniture that you can buy/order. Yet online play in new horizons is one of the clunkiest experiences in any animal crossing game to date. As nice as the addition of dodo codes for quick trading and visiting is, having everybody on the island be forced to stop what they’re doing to sit behind a loading screen every time somebody comes or goes is ridiculous. Anyone who’s hosted or has been to a town hosting a large group knows exactly how frustrating this is.

this glitch is an even bigger slap in the face considering the fact that we can’t use cloud saves despite the fact that we’re paying for them with a Nintendo online subscription.

~Pardon my rant. Letting people come to my island for villager crafting and special visitors is one of my favorite things to do in this game, and it’s super frustrating that now I have to worry about my 200+ hour island potentially being corrupted just because some people can’t follow directions and leave via the airport. It’s also frustrating that this is even a problem to worry about in the first place.


----------



## Khaelis (May 3, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Personally, I feel like this is a consequence of Nintendo rushing the game. It clearly wasn’t in a finished state when it was released and they probably didn’t do near enough playtesting with the multiplayer aspects.
> 
> This genuinely upsets me since online play has always been one the biggest aspects of the animal crossing experience, and one of my personal favorites. Nintendo clearly wants us to trade with others, considering how difficult it is to acquire foreign fruit on your own, and how they limit the colors of certain furniture that you can buy/order. Yet online play in new horizons is one of the clunkiest experiences in any animal crossing game to date. As nice as the addition of dodo codes for quick trading and visiting is, having everybody on the island be forced to stop what they’re doing to sit behind a loading screen every time somebody comes or goes is ridiculous. Anyone who’s hosted or has been to a town hosting a large group knows exactly how frustrating this is.
> 
> ...



The game was delayed so the employees could take their time and relax with developement, so it's litte ignorant to call the game rushed. The game is clearly polished, it just has some unfortunate kinks they've slowly been ironing out with updates, just like any other Nintendo title.


----------



## Dormire (May 3, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> No worries! I edited it c: Not sure how to pin things but I added it to the first post.


Thank you so much! I hope it helps tbh. I really can't explain properly while trying not to cause panic. To think it hasn't been fixed when it's now May, I can't imagine how many save files have to be lost in order for Nintendo to notice.



Khaelis said:


> The only thing I can think of is it being a read/write error caused when it rolls back to the previous save causing some sort of error. The community needs to get Nintendo to know about this error because while communities like this can enforce things that (hopefully) prevent it, it isn't something that everyone can do all the time.
> 
> For myself, my internet is not the most stable and it doesn't help I'm forced on a WiFi connection that likes to drop occasionally (Trust me, I've suffered far too many of Nintendo's "YOU DEFINITELY DID THAT ON PURPOSE!! TWO HOUR BAN!!" punishments...) and while I'm not entirely sure if a disconnection can cause it, what if it does?
> 
> I really don't wanna be known as that guy who's cruddy Internet erased someone's save file.


Yeah, I thought so too...I really thought it was weird for the JP Ninty rep to mention "have to have a good connection" thingy on the previous post I translated earlier. It made me assume the multiplayer save was being downloaded and not saved in the RAM of the Switch? Why would you need a good connection to complete a save cycle safely? My friend found it really odd.

Agreed. I can't carry the guilt of causing data loss lol. Philippine internet is not exactly "stellar"...  Latency problems and all since we're P2P and not being hosted in a server.



> The game was delayed so the employees could take their time and relax with developement, so it's litte ignorant to call the game rushed. The game is clearly polished, it just has some unfortunate kinks they've slowly been ironing out with updates, just like any other Nintendo title.



Agree here too. There was a big gigantic mess with Fire Emblem Three Houses' saving system that *softbricks your game*. Nintendo really overlooked the multiplayer aspect of this game but other than that, the staff is trying their best to fix it as soon as they can.  Not perfect, but they're trying.


----------



## Bcat (May 3, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> The game was delayed so the employees could take their time and relax with developement, so it's litte ignorant to call the game rushed. The game is clearly polished, it just has some unfortunate kinks they've slowly been ironing out with updates, just like any other Nintendo title.



I know that the game was delayed to give the employees more time to work. what I’m saying is I think that they needed even more time. And although visually it’s gorgeous, it launched with a ton of features and iconic items from past games missing (Gracie furniture/clothing, rococo series+ others, diving, gyroids, the cafe, etc). Not to mention all of the glitches that were happening right out of the gate, and some of them are still happening now, like this one

I have no doubt that they intend to remedy these things with updates, as they have already by adding in Lief, Redd, and the art, but it’s frustrating to pay $60 for a game that’s riddled so many glitches, as is atypical of Nintendo, and to pay for an online service when online e play is so lackluster.


----------



## Khaelis (May 3, 2020)

Bcat said:


> I know that the game was delayed to give them employees more time to work. what I’m saying is I think that they needed even more time. And although visually it’s gorgeous, it launched with a ton of features and iconic items from past games missing (Gracie furniture/clothing, rococo series+ others, diving, gyroids, the cafe, etc). Not to mention all of the glitches that were happening right out of the gate, and some of them are still happening now, like this one
> 
> I have no doubt that they intend to remedy these things with updates, as they have already by adding in Lief, Redd, and the art, but it’s frustrating to pay $60 for a game that’s riddled so many glitches, as is atypical of Nintendo, and to pay for an online service when online e play is so lackluster.



And have the Nintendo community (and AC community) go rabid over another delay? XD


----------



## Bcat (May 3, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> And have the Nintendo community (and AC community) go rabid over another delay? XD



lol if we didn’t have to deal with all this honestly yes. Don’t get me wrong, I LOVE this game. It’s an animal crossing game, how could I not? I’m just venting my frustrations a little


----------



## Clock (May 3, 2020)

That’s just terrible to get a corrupted save when online, I‘m glad I hadn’t played online yet even though I was planning to, they should really fix this glitch.


----------



## Khaelis (May 3, 2020)

Bcat said:


> lol if we didn’t have to deal with all this honestly yes. Don’t get me wrong, I LOVE this game. It’s an animal crossing game, how could I not? I’m just venting my frustrations a little



I'm sure once this issue becomes more well known and people start notifying Nintendo that this is a thing, they'll fix it in a timely manner just like the other annoying glitches they've patched.

Just got to give it time.

EDIT: by "well known", I'm talking about the fact that while you can definitely see there's an issue, there haven't been A LOT of instances of it. So far maybe.. 6 or so cases have been shown with image proof? It's not a lot, but still too many.


----------



## Bcat (May 3, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Agree here too. There was a big gigantic mess with Fire Emblem Three Houses' saving system that *softbricks your game*. Nintendo really overlooked the multiplayer aspect of this game but other than that, the staff is trying their best to fix it as soon as they can.  Not perfect, but they're trying.



yeah I definitely didn’t mean to disparage the employees at all, and if it seems like I did then I’m sorry. They’re doing their absolute best on the game I’m sure and working their asses off to give us a good experience. I just think that they needed another month or two to really fine-tune their user experience and knock some of these glitches out. That’s all 

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020

...although at the same time I’m also kind of glad that it came out when it did because I think that we all needed this with everything that’s happening in the world lol.


----------



## Fluuffy (May 3, 2020)

Does this only happen after a mutiplayer online session or can this happen days and weeks after?


----------



## cicely (May 3, 2020)

Bcat said:


> yeah I definitely didn’t mean to disparage the employees at all, and if it seems like I did then I’m sorry. They’re doing their absolute best on the game I’m sure and working their asses off to give us a good experience. I just think that they needed another month or two to really fine-tune their user experience and knock some of these glitches out. That’s all
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020
> 
> ...although at the same time I’m also kind of glad that it came out when it did because I think that we all needed this with everything that’s happening in the world lol.


Nah nothing you said sounded like you were disparaging the employees at all. I agree it feels that the game was rushed. It can be both things, that the employees were given more time to avoid crunch, AND that the game ended up being rushed out anyway to avoid angering fans who already felt impatient about waiting. 
I mean, a game-breaking glitch isn't just a boo-boo.


----------



## Dormire (May 3, 2020)

Bcat said:


> yeah I definitely didn’t mean to disparage the employees at all, and if it seems like I did then I’m sorry. They’re doing their absolute best on the game I’m sure and working their asses off to give us a good experience. I just think that they needed another month or two to really fine-tune their user experience and knock some of these glitches out. That’s all ✌
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020
> 
> ...although at the same time I’m also kind of glad that it came out when it did because I think that we all needed this with everything that’s happening in the world lol.


Don't worry, I didn't mean to discredit your feelings either, I'm just saying that there's always few lapses of judgement in regards to things like these. Honestly, it frustrates me to no end, reading JP tweets and people feeling very depressed about it. It's ok to feel mad while taking to account of the human mistakes of the devs at the same time. Don't feel wronged about it!  ☺ I personally think they needed people and time to double check multiplayer aspects of ACNH as well.



Fluuffy said:


> Does this only happen after a mutiplayer online session or can this happen days and weeks after?


According to few testimonies, it tends to happen as soon as you reboot the game the next time (after doing multiplayer sessions), I have yet to know if it can affect it until later but for the meantime it seems to be dependent on when you boot the game next time after doing a multiplayer session (that caused the data error).


----------



## AlyssaAC (May 3, 2020)

Dang, whenever my mom and I play together, we always use the minus button, but after learning this, I guess she and I will have to be more careful. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## Krissi2197 (May 3, 2020)

Dormire said:


> According to few testimonies, it tends to happen as soon as you reboot the game the next time (after doing multiplayer sessions), I have yet to know if it can affect it until later but for the meantime it seems to be dependent on when you boot the game next time after doing a multiplayer session (that caused the data error).


That's what I don't understand... If the file corrupts, why doesn't it corrupt RIGHT AWAY? It must have something to do with the game saving AFTER the corruption happens. 

I always get scared right before I turn my game on even if I know I didn't have a multiplayer session the previous day that went wrong :c


----------



## Dormire (May 3, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> That's what I don't understand... If the file corrupts, why doesn't it corrupt RIGHT AWAY? It must have something to do with the game saving AFTER the corruption happens.
> 
> I always get scared right before I turn my game on even if I know I didn't have a multiplayer session the previous day that went wrong :c


Me either. I think it's because it partially loaded your "local" (like the not-multiplayer save file) which kinda like balancing on a tightrope? It's half-ok and half-damaged, saving the entire thing would probably re-write your save data to the corrupted portion then fully. (Coding is finicky like that, one miss, affects a huge chunk of data.)  I'm probably oversimplifying this, I'm not exactly a game dev but there should be a much more precise way of explaining this. If I had a spare Switch, I would like to test any possible way to recreate this error to pinpoint it's cause. Though that would mean someone else getting involved too. Which sucks.


----------



## Chachamaru (May 4, 2020)

I had absolutely no idea about this and have been ending all my trading sessions with - for convenience. Oh my god is all I can say. How scary.. This is 100% confirmed real at this point? Not just people looking for clout on twitter? There was another made up rumor about corrupt data a day or two ago on there that got debunked if I recall. 

Does Nintendo know about this? Was this a problem a few updates ago that has since been fixed? I personally have had absolutely no problems with the 20 something trades I have done like this, but now I will never do it again till even more clarification comes out.. How awful.


----------



## brockbrock (May 4, 2020)

Wow, this is really awful. It's really scary when only a few people are experiencing it because the chance Nintendo will be motivated to do something about it surely is smaller. That's the reason the "I've Moved Out" glitch was fixed so quickly, because so many of us were experiencing it. 

I hope it gets fixed. How terrible for those people who lost their saves.


----------



## sdw4527 (May 4, 2020)

Chachamaru said:


> I had absolutely no idea about this and have been ending all my trading sessions with - for convenience. Oh my god is all I can say. How scary.. This is 100% confirmed real at this point? Not just people looking for clout on twitter? There was another made up rumor about corrupt data a day or two ago on there that got debunked if I recall.
> 
> Does Nintendo know about this? Was this a problem a few updates ago that has since been fixed? I personally have had absolutely no problems with the 20 something trades I have done like this, but now I will never do it again till even more clarification comes out.. How awful.



Pretty sure all of this is just conjecture which is why it’s so scary. I’d rather there be a proven way to corrupt your save than it being unknown. There’s nothing concrete saying leaving quietly is 100% causing all the save corruptions just some conclusions people have drawn from similar events. I’ve seen a lot of talk about turning the game off on the title screen causes corruption too, but again unproven.


----------



## Hay (May 4, 2020)

Hmm.. this is confirmed, right? I love testing glitches if need be c:

This is sad, and while this glitch is awful, what bothers me most is the stories people are sharing of other plays leaving through *"**-" *even though they were told not to! Im tired of people not following rules.. it makes the game not fun to play with others. Its very rare here and Im so thankful for that but I just dont get it..

So with everyone clueless.. whats the next step? Not open islands as often?


----------



## Dormire (May 4, 2020)

Chachamaru said:


> I had absolutely no idea about this and have been ending all my trading sessions with - for convenience. Oh my god is all I can say. How scary.. This is 100% confirmed real at this point? Not just people looking for clout on twitter? There was another made up rumor about corrupt data a day or two ago on there that got debunked if I recall.
> 
> Does Nintendo know about this? Was this a problem a few updates ago that has since been fixed? I personally have had absolutely no problems with the 20 something trades I have done like this, but now I will never do it again till even more clarification comes out.. How awful.



I doubt the people who reported this issue is looking for clout for something as _*dire*_ as this. Animal Crossing is serious business to everyone esp. this pandemic, yes, there are people who look for clout but that's predominantly (or often found) on ENG twitter rather than JP. The JP community there are literally grieving at their save files and reading several tweets, people have lost motivation to even start.

If you do wish to know why it has more documented cases in JP, the turnip trading there is more preferred way to make bells than bug catching/fishing/fruit selling or whatever ENG people focus on mostly and turnip trading has to do with LOTS of people coming to an island. They can replicate the issue much more easier because they tend to dabble on multiplayer trades much more often than us. In fact, all my bells came from them.

If any of you all still doubt it despite the proofs presented in the first page, here's a collected blog post.

https://note.com/atsumorifashion/n/n2885299d977d

and a video proof included in that blog if people are too lazy to click on it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250666455923699714
I really can not emphasize this enough; the uploader even say:

"If (you) think this is a hoax, perhaps,would a video convince (everyone)?
I'm getting an error trying to get through to Isabelle.
...I'm in a trauma right now.

I will observe this until Nintendo responds."

If you don't trust my translation, pop the tweet in Google Translate.

Every documented cases is there. Yes, it's not in English but we _*shouldn't brush this off*_. We really shouldn't. (also, Krissi, if you are around, could you also attach the blog and video proof? I'm sorry for bothering so much.)



Krissi2197 said:


> snip



For your question:
1. Yes, Nintendo is aware but is absolutely clueless. (I translated someone contacting a Nintendo rep.)
2. No, This has been ongoing since April. Recent tweet being posted on May 1st.



Hay said:


> So with everyone clueless.. whats the next step? Not open islands as often?



That is to avoid going to heavy traffic-islands. Turnip runs are risky. It's best we start a community to do turnip runs by small groups to isolate any cases of data error. It should lessen any high risk. If the session is having too many connection errors, it is best to focus on 1 by 1 if need be. Same applies to DIY gathering.

Also testing this would require a large group of dedicated players with spare Switches because I think risking your main save is a bad idea, and it might involve others as well.

*Edit: *Reworded a sentence. I apologize if I worded that too strongly earlier.


----------



## Chachamaru (May 4, 2020)

Dormire said:


> The Japanese people don't look for clout for something as _*dire*_ as this. Animal Crossing is serious business to everyone esp. this pandemic, yes, there are people who look for clout but that's predominantly (or often found) on ENG twitter rather than JP. The JP community there are literally grieving at their save files and reading several tweets, people have lost motivation to even start.
> 
> If you do wish to know why it has more documented cases in JP, the turnip trading there is more preferred way to make bells than bug catching/fishing/fruit selling or whatever ENG people focus on mostly and turnip trading has to do with LOTS of people coming to an island. They can replicate the issue much more easier because they tend to dabble on multiplayer trades much more often than us. In fact, all my bells came from them.
> 
> ...


“The japanese people dont look for clout for something as dire as this” is an incredibly bizarre thing to say, but other then that thanks for the info.

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020

Also i never at all said i doubted it! Not even close lmao I just want to know wtf is going on like everyone else. Animal crossing means more to me then I can even say. I even have a kk tattoo. I have been playing since the first game. If my (pretty much completed) island got wiped because I had no idea about this glitch, It would without a doubt bother me and affect my mental illness even more.


----------



## Dormire (May 4, 2020)

Chachamaru said:


> “The japanese people dont look for clout for something as dire as this” is an incredibly bizarre thing to say, but other then that thanks for the info.


Probably because people are doubting this and it's personally frustrating to see people feeling depressed and at the verge of quitting the game and it's hard to put an emphasis on it for the other side of the world because of language barriers.

What I said was out of frustration, English is not my first* language so if that was offensive, it wasn't my intention. Though I can't avoid but say that considering most fake bug tweets came from the English-speaking side of Twitter.

Also, for people with any more questions regarding this matter, I'm willing to listen and answer your queries (besides the answer to the error itself) because I'm also gathering any information I can find to find a concrete answer. I'm an avid trader and protecting future trade partners and my own save is my outmost priority. I will share as much information as I can and translate them if need be.


----------



## Chachamaru (May 4, 2020)

And “esp during this pndemic” idk im agoraphobic (I dont leave the house even without a pandemic) and animal crossings my only source of what its like to actually go outside. I dont blame them for being in termoil over this one bit. I just hope nintendo gets on it if this is whats causing it.


----------



## Hay (May 4, 2020)

Dormire said:


> It's best we start a community to do turnip runs by small groups to isolate any cases of data error. It should lessen any high risk. If the session is having too many connection errors, it is best to focus on 1 by 1 if need be. Same applies to DIY gathering.
> 
> Also testing this would require a large group of dedicated players with spare Switches because I think risking your main save is a bad idea, and it might involve others as well.


I would love to help do this if it ever becomes a reality but don’t have a spare switch. But this is a good idea and starting point!


----------



## Bugs (May 4, 2020)

Dormire said:


> It's starting to show how little they playtested the multiplayer aspects and only focused on local play. It's just awful.



In my experience local play is just as bad. My boyfriend has his own game and switch do we use local play a lot, but we have to do whatever it is we're doing quickly otherwise it's basically guaranteed that one of us will "leave quietly". No idea what causes it, we just get connection errors after a while on local play, and it's pretty consistent.


----------



## JKDOS (May 4, 2020)

Bugs said:


> In my experience local play is just as bad. My boyfriend has his own game and switch do we use local play a lot, but we have to do whatever it is we're doing quickly otherwise it's basically guaranteed that one of us will "leave quietly". No idea what causes it, we just get connection errors after a while on local play, and it's pretty consistent.



Keep in mind local play has a limit of about 15 feet. If you leave the room for a different one, you'll crash the connection.


----------



## Bugs (May 4, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Keep in mind local play has a limit of about 15 feet. If you leave the room for a different one, you'll crash the connection.



We live in the same room as our apartment is shared and our flatmate doesn't like us to use the lounge or dining areas, once it happened while we were sat right next to each other


----------



## Dormire (May 6, 2020)

*Bump for awareness.*


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

this is highkey scary. i used to only use “-“ if it was just me and one other player but now i won’t use it at all - this is insane ;w;


----------



## Dormire (May 7, 2020)

xara said:


> this is highkey scary. i used to only use “-“ if it was just me and one other player but now i won’t use it at all - this is insane ;w;


It's alright. It's good to be mindful! This is a very rare glitch so just exercise caution.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 7, 2020)

I hope they patch this soon.  It gives me anxiety about having guests over in case one of them leaves quietly.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (May 7, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I hope they patch this soon.  It gives me anxiety about having guests over in case one of them leaves quietly.


Same. I had a disconnection during a trade earlier today, and it was so anxiety-inducing. Any other game, I can get over losing my save data. But with AC, it would be incredibly difficult to get everything back to exactly the way you had it before.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 7, 2020)

thegunpowderincident said:


> Same. I had a disconnection during a trade earlier today, and it was so anxiety-inducing. Any other game, I can get over losing my save data. But with AC, it would be incredibly difficult to get everything back to exactly the way you had it before.


Agreed!  When my first 3DS XL broke I nearly had a panic attack because I thought my AC:NL data would be lost.  There's just something about how painstaking Animal Crossing is that makes it worse to lose.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 7, 2020)

Scary.
I have heard of people losing thier 200/300+ hour island from corrupted save data but didnt know how or why. I have been concerned about mine. I figured that maybe thier sd card wasnt formatted right or maybe time traveling played a part. Some of them said it was after the earth day update.

But if it is what is suggested in this thread, im not doing online anymore.
I just hope that the corruption isnt randomly appearing on switches after online activity or updates if the updates even play a part.


----------



## IonicKarma (May 7, 2020)

Wait so now I have to be scared of losing my save whenever someone quits by the - button??? If I lost my 300+ hour island I don't even know what I would do I'd be devastated beyond repair...

This is... I don't even know how to put words to how I feel about this...


----------



## Dormire (May 7, 2020)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Scary.
> I have heard of people losing thier 200/300+ hour island from corrupted save data but didnt know how or why. I have been concerned about mine. I figured that maybe thier sd card wasnt formatted right or maybe time traveling played a part. Some of them said it was after the earth day update.
> 
> But if it is what is suggested in this thread, im not doing online anymore.
> I just hope that the corruption isnt randomly appearing on switches after online activity or updates if the updates even play a part.





IonicKarma said:


> Wait so now I have to be scared of losing my save whenever someone quits by the - button??? If I lost my 300+ hour island I don't even know what I would do I'd be devastated beyond repair...
> 
> This is... I don't even know how to put words to how I feel about this...



Being scared is normal but please don't be discouraged while doing online play. I rather want people to take precautions and only join 1 on 1 trades and not join islands that accommodates 5 people or more. The glitch's possibility rises the more people who participates. For local play, both parties must be near enough to keep the connection going.

Leaving via "-" button should be ok as long as you're the only guest player. Leave via DAL if you're with more than 1 people. "-" is very weirdly designed when multi-sessions are ongoing because it force kicks every single participant out.


----------



## dragonair (May 7, 2020)

I had a bunch of friends from a group I'm in leave using the "-" and the timer counted all the way down twice which gave me intense anxiety lol. Nothing happened besides a few people either getting reset or kicked but it's still a little scary that people don't realize this could affect others very badly.


----------



## Dormire (May 7, 2020)

dragonair said:


> I had a bunch of friends from a group I'm in leave using the "-" and the timer counted all the way down twice which gave me intense anxiety lol. Nothing happened besides a few people either getting reset or kicked but it's still a little scary that people don't realize this could affect others very badly.


Agreed. This shouldn't happen. One of the JP players did say, however, that Nintendo has been notified about this issue. I hope the affected ENG players reported this too so it can boost awareness and it's not just JP players experiencing it.

Glad nothing bad happened to your save though!


----------



## Ossiran (May 7, 2020)

I have never heard of anyone getting this issue, but leaving quietly/kicking people out has been known to cause occasional problems. Unless you absolutely have to kick people out, please always let them leave via the airport on their own.


----------



## yuujinchou (May 7, 2020)

thanks so much for sharing all this information about this, even if we don't fully know what causes it yet... it's pretty scary.


----------



## dragonair (May 7, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Agreed. This shouldn't happen. One of the JP players did say, however, that Nintendo has been notified about this issue. I hope the affected ENG players reported this too so it can boost awareness and it's not just JP players experiencing it.
> 
> Glad nothing bad happened to your save though!


The group of people I was playing with are actually people that used to work at Nintendo or currently work at Nintendo so I'm actually going to let them know about it, just in case.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 7, 2020)

I have heard this going around, but I didn't know if it was actually true or not. But i always make sure people who visit me exit through the airport. I have only used the - button like once or twice to boot people off who wouldn't leave. I'm also always exiting through airport on other people's islands. I'm going to be extra careful now o.o


----------



## Chachamaru (May 7, 2020)

Question, does this happen when KICKING someone from your island via - or just leaving from someone elses with -?


----------



## Mello (May 7, 2020)

This is the first I've heard of this issue. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Dormire (May 7, 2020)

Chachamaru said:


> Question, does this happen when KICKING someone from your island via - or just leaving from someone elses with -?


I haven't heard such cases from hosts but only guest players. While that's untested, it's best to not use it when there's more than two people. I've stress tested the - button to several multiplayer instances (around 100 trades) and pressing the - button to kick one guest luckily does not trigger it (to both parties).

It might be a small data but I really need some sort of spare to hard test some current theories. I'm just glad it doesn't affect both guest and host's saves if it's just one on one.

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



peachycrossing9 said:


> I have heard this going around, but I didn't know if it was actually true or not. But i always make sure people who visit me exit through the airport. I have only used the - button like once or twice to boot people off who wouldn't leave. I'm also always exiting through airport on other people's islands. I'm going to be extra careful now o.o


While people created fake bugs on Twitter, it's normal to feel skeptical. I checked the English side of Twitter and I heard more cases happening and few cases documented on Reddit. At least, for those who doubts this case still, there's a more readable ones to base their thoughts on.

It's best to be careful indeed! There's really nothing to fear, it's just awareness that there's a chance it might happen but, this glitch tends to be very specific and not as easily replicated (unless you heavily rely on multiplayer).


----------



## cainhurst (May 8, 2020)

This is good to know. Frustrating, but still good to know. I've done trades where I attempted to walk back to the airport (even announcing it before I started walking, lol) and the person would either end the session on their side before I could, or ask me why I didn't just hit the minus button to leave quietly. And I had only stopped doing that because I heard vague rumors that it was "unstable" to do so, but seeing proof in this thread cements it in my mind.

Possible data wipe or corruption is a huge deal. I really hope someone at Nintendo is working on it.


----------



## Dormire (May 8, 2020)

cainhurst said:


> This is good to know. Frustrating, but still good to know. I've done trades where I attempted to walk back to the airport (even announcing it before I started walking, lol) and the person would either end the session on their side before I could, or ask me why I didn't just hit the minus button to leave quietly. And I had only stopped doing that because I heard vague rumors that it was "unstable" to do so, but seeing proof in this thread cements it in my mind.
> 
> Possible data wipe or corruption is a huge deal. I really hope someone at Nintendo is working on it.


Good that you were careful about it! and Nintendo is notified! At least all JP people who had this issue banded together to report this. I'm not sure on the ENG players' side. Few only openly admitted to reporting their issue to Nintendo so it's hard to know if we rallied enough people for Nintendo to pay attention.


----------



## dragonair (May 8, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Good that you were careful about it! and Nintendo is notified! At least all JP people who had this issue banded together to report this. I'm not sure on the ENG players' side. Few only openly admitted to reporting their issue to Nintendo so it's hard to know if we rallied enough people for Nintendo to pay attention.


If NCL is notified about an issue or glitch NOA will be notified as well and will either receive guidance on it or a patch will be worked on.


----------



## Azurenna (May 9, 2020)

I'm too afraid to play the game again before Nintendo does something about this or before we get the cloud service that was promised.

I asked have the local Nintendo heard about this, but they just said that Switch Online has the cloud service. I had to tell them that it doesn't support Animal Crossing...


----------



## jiojiop (May 9, 2020)

This wouldn't be such a big problem if we could *back up our saves*!


----------



## Azurenna (May 10, 2020)

I took a risk and checked what's happening in my town, I don't want anyone to move, even though it felt horrible. And I don't feel like building anything because I'm afraid everything will be destroyed anyway. 

The earliest mention of someone's destroyed save file that I was able to find was from March, only some days after the game was published. In the comments they mention that same "the save data is damaged" message...


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSwitch/comments/fobow0


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 10, 2020)

I just wish this was more commonly known. MOST people are respectful and leave via the airport, but not everyone does. It's not just visitors either. I've visited a few people that ended the session with the - button I guess because they got used to doing a similar thing from NL. It ends the session faster and forces a person to go without you having to wait for them to go to the airport. I always immediately go the airport after a trade though, so kinda irritating to see a host pushed - when I'm right in front of the airport door or even in the airport.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (May 10, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> I just wish this was more commonly known. MOST people are respectful and leave via the airport, but not everyone does. It's not just visitors either. I've visited a few people that ended the session with the - button I guess because they got used to doing a similar thing from NL. It ends the session faster and forces a person to go without you having to wait for them to go to the airport. I always immediately go the airport after a trade though, so kinda irritating to see a host pushed - when I'm right in front of the airport door or even in the airport.


I know, part of me is tempted to just ask people not to force me out with the "-" button when I visit their island (I do specifically ask people to leave via the airport when they come to mine), but I also feel kind of awkward saying that. It does seem though, at least in my experiences, that people have been just letting me leave through the airport more often than not lately.


----------



## Azurenna (May 10, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> I just wish this was more commonly known. MOST people are respectful and leave via the airport, but not everyone does. It's not just visitors either. I've visited a few people that ended the session with the - button I guess because they got used to doing a similar thing from NL. It ends the session faster and forces a person to go without you having to wait for them to go to the airport. I always immediately go the airport after a trade though, so kinda irritating to see a host pushed - when I'm right in front of the airport door or even in the airport.


But is that the reason? I've heard people to say that they were just playing alone and the next time their save file was gone.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 10, 2020)

Azurenna said:


> But is that the reason? I've heard people to say that they were just playing alone and the next time their save file was gone.



That could've been a different glitch though. We just don't know. The save file corruption thing is rare enough that Nintendo might not be sure what causes it.


----------



## Adlehyde (May 12, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> That could've been a different glitch though. We just don't know. The save file corruption thing is rare enough that Nintendo might not be sure what causes it.



Somewhat late response, but this is exactly my concern. I'm actually wondering if this could be related to the Switch hardware issues that were reported with other games.

Back when Super Smash Bros. and Pokemon Sword/Shield came out, there were reports of the games' save files corrupting at random. And it was discovered that the issue wasn't actually with the games themselves, but because of the Switch hardware running into conflicts with SD cards formatted as exFat. It's apparently more common with homebrews, but I've heard it happened to regular SD cards as well.

Granted I do not know if this issue is related to exFat SD cards, since the corruption seems to be more specific and not just randomly occurring as it had with the other games. But regardless, Nintendo never addressed the prior problems so I am a bit fearful they won't address this one either.


----------



## sdw4527 (May 14, 2020)

I don't think people are doubting save file corruption. There's been multiple pics posted both in English forums and the JP twitter accounts you linked. What I'm more doubtful about is about how we are 100% sure that the corruption is due to leaving via the - button and having the countdown timer expire. It's very hard to prove this being the case and could very well just be a string of coincidences among people with corrupted saves. This doesn't seem like an easy issue to fix which is likely why Nintendo STILL hasn't figured out a solution to it yet.


----------

